# Aperion Audio Bravus II 12D Subwoofer Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Aperion Audio Bravus II 12D​**By Jim Wilson (theJman)*

​

Aperion Audio has a winner on their hands with the Bravus II 12D, a subwoofer that hits virtually all the marks for the person who needs something small in size but large in ability. Its unique appearance and beautiful paint job are perfect compliments to the refined sound quality, yet it can still play deep when called upon. A limiter that slipped up a few times and allowed the occasional distressing noise is about the only real complaint I have. Other than that, I really enjoyed my time with this subwoofer.


*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## Coco'sMom (Mar 22, 2013)

A great review as always, Jim. :thankyou:


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You read it already Pam? Now you won't have anything to occupy your time at lunch tomorrow...


----------



## Coco'sMom (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes, however, I must confess that I had to read it rather quickly tonight... I'll read it again tomorrow (okay... later today) when I can more thoroughly digest it without any distractions. Good night Jim.


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

I think the Bravus is a great looking and relatively compact sub, which would be perfect for a computer or office or bedroom system  I'm sure it would meet the needs of the average person in a home theater as well, although I would prefer something capable of digging deeper and with more output if it was my money talking.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Great review Jim. Good photos and nice write up!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

gorb said:


> I think the Bravus is a great looking and relatively compact sub, which would be perfect for a computer or office or bedroom system  I'm sure it would meet the needs of the average person in a home theater as well, although I would prefer something capable of digging deeper and with more output if it was my money talking.


Like all subwoofers -- every product actually -- Aperion Audio had a target audience in mind when they designed the 12D. Taken in that context it's quiet good, and I believe Aperion hit the mark almost dead center.

I _*never*_ read anyone else's review on a particular product before establishing my own opinion; I certainly don't want to have my assessment swayed by another persons opinion. However, after I publish a review I have been known to poke around some and read what others had to say, just to see how similar or dissimilar our opinions are. With the 12D I found one from none other than Josh Ricci, perhaps the most respected name in subwoofer analysis today. Here's an excerpt from his Conclusion...

_My main issue with tiny subwoofers is that often they sound...well...tiny and bass is supposed to be BIG sounding. Due to the strong amp and passive radiator design the 12D is able to bend the rules a bit and provide strong output down to 25Hz in room from a small cabinet and more upper bass punch than I had expected. I could occasionally tell that the deepest bass content was missing from movies but otherwise the 12D did very well and especially so with music. Sonically the 12D performs. Aesthetically in my opinion it is hands down the best looking subwoofer I have seen for under $1,000. The gloss piano black finish is beautiful, the dual recessed grilles give a symmetric appearance and the Aperion badging is classy. If there were a rating for spousal acceptance the 12D would get the top marks easily. I only have one gripe with the 12D and that is that it will produce some grumbles from the drivers if pushed really hard near 20Hz. Hopefully Aperion will address this with a change to the high pass filter in the amplifier._

Sound familiar?


----------



## jbgene (Aug 24, 2013)

which sub would you give the nod to be paired with PSB image t65, the Aperion Audio Bravus II 12D, or NXG technology bas 500,


----------



## steve nn (Jul 23, 2006)

Nice review Jim!.. well thought out and worded. I used to live ten minutes away from Aperion for many years. Anyway nice looking sub and I see you regard it as a very nice option, that’s good to hear.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jbgene said:


> which sub would you give the nod to be paired with PSB image t65, the Aperion Audio Bravus II 12D, or NXG technology bas 500,


If you have the budget go for the Bravus. The NXG is a surprisingly good sub, but it's still a budget product. For someone with about $250 to spend you simply can't go wrong, but the 12D is just a better all around subwoofer. The PSB's are nice speakers too, which means you should get an equivalent subwoofer for the bottom 2 octaves.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

steve nn said:


> Nice review Jim!.. well thought out and worded. I used to live ten minutes away from Aperion for many years. Anyway nice looking sub and I see you regard it as a very nice option, that’s good to hear.


Thanks Steve. I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## jbgene (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Jim

I'll was very impressed with your review of both subs, especially the music side of the NXG, Just one more question. The cadence CSX 12 mark II was also on my list, does the Aperion Audio Bravus II 12D also get the nod over it. I'll be pull the trigger right after I close on house on the 28th. I would love to save some money, but if I have to make the sacrifice and pay more I will.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jbgene said:


> Thanks Jim
> 
> I'll was very impressed with your review of both subs, especially the music side of the NXG, Just one more question. The cadence CSX 12 mark II was also on my list, does the Aperion Audio Bravus II 12D also get the nod over it. I'll be pull the trigger right after I close on house on the 28th. I would love to save some money, but if I have to make the sacrifice and pay more I will.


I reviewed the Cadence as well, so you might want to check out this link too.

For total output -- volume essentially -- I would give it to the Cadence; that one can play pretty loud before it starts to break up. For precision and dynamics (appearance as well) it's the Aperion all the way though. It's a very capable little subwoofer.


----------



## jbgene (Aug 24, 2013)

Jim 

Thanks again, I did read your review on the CSX 12 and the NXG bas 500. lengthy and informative, I enjoyed every bit of it. Reviews like that are educational, and value pack especially for someone with a limited budget. After checking the current price of the Bravus II 12D, I'm going to have to choose between those two. Im sure either one will be an upgrade from my current sub which is a klipsch energy sub 10. My T65 have great Bass so I wonder which would be a better fit for music? The upper bass output of the CSX 12, or the articulation and Lower bass extension of the NXG, and per your review it never had any distortion. I'll be making to purchase next week.


jbgene


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jbgene said:


> Thanks again, I did read your review on the CSX 12 and the NXG bas 500. lengthy and informative, I enjoyed every bit of it. Reviews like that are educational, and value pack especially for someone with a limited budget. After checking the current price of the Bravus II 12D, I'm going to have to choose between those two. Im sure either one will be an upgrade from my current sub which is a klipsch energy sub 10. My T65 have great Bass so I wonder which would be a better fit for music? The upper bass output of the CSX 12, or the articulation and Lower bass extension of the NXG, and per your review it never had any distortion. I'll be making to purchase next week.


Understood.

Given the change in your circumstances it would probably be a better idea to start a new thread specific to your situation. This one is for the Bravus II 12D, so if the discussion veers from that subwoofer it would end up off topic. With your own thread everything would be directed to your needs.


----------

